# wwe smackdown vs raw 2006 for pc



## samurai (Feb 4, 2006)

hey  people is wwe smackdown vs raw 2006 is available for pc.what is
the minimum requirements for this game.


----------



## samurai (Feb 4, 2006)

*ps2 wwe smackdown vs raw  2006*

I like to learn the moves of wwe wrestlers of ps2 .suggest me some websites
from where can i refer these players moves.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 4, 2006)

No Smackdown vs Raw 06 is not for Pc dude


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2006)

Threads merged and cleaned.


----------



## yahfate (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey Samurai u ask too many questions...taht too dumb!


----------



## Orange Juice (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah it is available for Xbox


----------



## samurai (Feb 22, 2006)

SO  yahfate  DONT  THINK U R TOO SMART


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 12, 2006)

[Edited Batty]*No* flame wars here. You are already on warning. You make another mistake and you are out of the forum.


----------



## samurai (Mar 13, 2006)

[Edited Batty]*No* flame wars here.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 13, 2006)

Dudes, u can use an emulator like pcsx and emulate the ps2 version. As for the moves, just google and find it


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 13, 2006)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> what ****.wwe games recently are only released for ps2.so know your role and shut your mouth,coz i am who i say that i am,i am a wrestling GOD!



Hey ur already on warning ...be carefull b4 ur banned...  ...BTW do u have two ids???......  


@samurai
U seemed confused........firstly u asking is that game for PC and then u asking moves for PS2 game....... :roll: 
 When its not available for PC no one can give u requirements  

PS2 game sorry cant help u with that.......till i get PS2


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 14, 2006)

chekc out the gamespot game guide
it may be of some help
*www.gamespot.com/features/6140674/index.html


----------

